# Can I brag?



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

:happydance::happydance:
Congratulations!!!!! 
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks. Here's another pic.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Very nice!!

I didn't know they braided Haflingers. Nice cart too.


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

We aren't sure about braiding haflingers either but we figured its better to do it and not need to than to not do it and need it. I enjoy braiding his thick long mane. I didn't do it in this picture as I was still at home recovering from pneumonia. A friend did it for us.

Someday I think we'll purchase one of those fancy patten collars and the competiton harness. That's wayyyy in the future, though.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Well he looks great!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

He is really cute!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

What good looking boys! Congradulations on your ribbon, and it looks like they had a lot of fun getting it! Also hoping and praying for a quick recovery for you, its no fun to be sick!


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks, Endiku. I believe I am on the mend and hope to be completely well by CHristmas.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

what a handsome couple! congrats!


----------

